
Workplace by Facebook opens to sell enterprise social networking to the masses - Yodoshi
https://techcrunch.com/2016/10/10/facebook-workplace/
======
timanglade
Considering the backlash against Slack [0], it’ll be interesting to see if
Messenger’s model of more “atomic” conversations will create less
interruptions. Slack (much like IRC) really contributes to an expectation of
continuous conversation throughout the day/night (although not all people deal
with it that way). In comparison, Messenger (and other chat apps like
WhatsApp, iMessage, etc.) seem to be more designed towards short chats about
specific topics, while still allowing for deeper, longer conversations (even
larger groups) if needed. Could be a huge win.

Beyond that, am I the only one surprised at Live being half-heartedly pushed
as part of Workplace? The use-cases they give seem liminal at best, and even
the mockups they made are really half-assed. Seems like even Facebook Inc
doesn’t believe in Live’s potential in the workplace, which seems narrow-
sighted. Sure, Live might not be a great internal corporate tool, but it could
be a great replacement for external webinars, webcasts & trainings.

[0]: [http://www.slacklash.com/](http://www.slacklash.com/)

~~~
matwood
I guess I do not really understand the backlash at Slack. I think it is more
of highlighting broken company cultures. If someone expects an immediate
response for any communication does it matter if it is Slack, the phone, your
office, your email (plus follow up email and/or phone call)?

For me Slack has cut down immensely on people randomly showing up in my
office. Just forcing someone to write something down, and think about needing
an immediate response cuts down frivolous questions. The biggest plus between
it and email is that Slack pushes using public chats. I like this because I
can go through during my work mental downtime and stay aware of other things
going on.

~~~
timanglade
Agreed! Tools almost always reflect the flaws of their users — but it’s not to
say that the flaws of the tool proper can’t harm a user too. In Slack’s case,
I think their notification settings (and the defaults in particular) encourage
an always-on culture that can be hard for some corporate cultures to resist.

Regarding public communications — I think that only aggravates the
noise/always-on issue, but if that’s your think, you can of course do that on
email. See examples from Stripe [0] and Buffer [1]. (Not sure if/how that
scales though! Was there a follow-up from these companies?)

[0]: [https://stripe.com/blog/email-
transparency](https://stripe.com/blog/email-transparency)

[1]: [http://joel.is/how-we-handle-team-emails-at-our-startup-
defa...](http://joel.is/how-we-handle-team-emails-at-our-startup-defaulting-
to/)

~~~
matwood
I agree, the defaults in Slack are too chatty. I think the web interface also
does not differentiate as well between messages directed at you and message in
a channel you're a part of.

My public communications preference I have based on Buffer and Stripe. It's
not that everyone has to respond, but that I think that the more information
everyone has the quicker they can respond to problems in the right manner.

------
optim_cynic33
(Throwaway because this includes inside baseball theory and it's not
appropriate to comment as my usual self)

The technical document
[https://developers.facebook.com/docs/workplace/account-
manag...](https://developers.facebook.com/docs/workplace/account-
management/api) includes an example to create a new user via an authenticated
POST request.

Previously facebook had a party line that each human had at most one facebook
account (which was in contrast to its competitors where some humans had more
than one account, e.g. @HistoryInPics), and creating an account required a few
more hurdles than a single POST request. Now that businesses can create users
it looks like that line has subtly disappeared.

If workplace takes off, I would expect faster growth in monthly active users
because both the numerator will be larger and now business will be paying
people to log in to facebook, and those users will also likely want to glance
at their personal accounts, as well.

Plus, this move makes it harder for corporate firewalls to block facebook
altogether, hits against google suite, and makes browsing facebook at work
defensible... super interesting.

~~~
wodenokoto
I think each workplace by facebook will have seperate users and separate
domains, so the user-count of facebook-proper will not be affected by
companies have bulk access to account creation.

This should also keep facebook proper blockable.

I didn't catch the baseball theory part of your comment advertised in the
beginning.

~~~
Spooky23
Microsoft said that too about O365, and its true -- for Exchange and Outlook
only.

The reality is that to access all O365 products, you need to have access to
CDN domains and live.com authentication infrastructure, and you need to
constantly monitor errors in the network because cloud scale services change
IPs all of the time.

I'm sure FB will be similar.

------
BinaryIdiot
I don't get the negativity. This is kinda awesome! News feeds will be good to
monitor what's going on across many groups / teams, groups can help your team
post and communicate across various topics (same with messaging). Honestly the
live video streams on demand is kinda huge; this isn't always something easy
for companies to do especially large companies but Facebook can pull this off
and make it look great for thousands of users.

Overall this seems like a great tool for a workplace. Trouble is it has to
compete with Slack and, arguably, things like Confluence.

~~~
gjolund
The last place I want to have work related conversations stored is FB servers.

~~~
Pamar
I work in an European company. I doubt this will get any traction outside of
US.

~~~
cheriot
It was made in London. At least until someone triggers article 50 it's more
European than American :) More to your point, the article mentions getting the
privacy/security certifications that companies look for. And if you're paying
for the product, there's not the privacy concerns as when you are the product,
etc. I'm actually impressed with this thing so far.

~~~
Pamar
I am in Germany. The NSA debacle made a lot of important people quite unhappy
here, not to mention the current tensions between DBank & DOJ and so on... -
so I am afraid we would interpret this a bit like Apple's labels, except in
this case we would read:

 _Designed in NSA - Made in UK_.

~~~
cheriot
Is there an IT angle on the DBank/DOJ story or is this just anti-USA?

~~~
Pamar
Some have interpreted the DOJ fine to be a sort of retaliation for fines
applied by EU to Apple/Google (especially the first for the Ireland tax
rebates).

I have no particular authority in saying if this is actually the case or not,
but my feeling is that in Europe (and especially in Germany) there will be a
lot of resistance towards Facebook solutions (the recent Whatsapp decision to
share data with the parent company is another thing that did not sit well
here, for example).

------
negamax
Their competitor is not Slack but Salesforce. Salesforce is a leader in
enterprise CRM. Facebook with apps, messenger and cloud infrastructure is way
ahead on tech and usability front. This move if for getting users from
entreprise.

~~~
unclebucknasty
> _Their competitor is...Salesforce_

Don't forget Microsoft/LinkedIn.

------
gjolund
Perfect, I was just thinking that I need another messanging app in my life.

~~~
dexterdog
Soon I'll have one for each person I communicate with. Then it will make sense
for each person to run his own.

~~~
tzakrajs
Oof, that is too real.

------
ndesaulniers
Previous job used Yammer. People spent most of their time on the site
complaining about the company there. Daily notifications by default containing
a ton of garbage. After reading _Corporate Confidential_ by Cynthia Shapiro I
figured it was a tool for HR to hold opinions against individuals, so I
deleted my account and kept my opinions to myself.

------
tschellenbach
Interesting, there is definitely a market for this. Some of our customers at
getstream.io use the API to build their own Facebook style apps for within
their organizations. Building your own in-house social networks is of course
quite a bit of work. Facebook should be much easier to get up and running.

The pricing seems really low for small firms and extremely expensive for
larger ones. That sounds like a challenging position for the sales team
working on this project.

I wonder if this comes with the full range of personalization algorithms for
the feed.

Also wonder how they will handle the extensive customization that most
enterprise customers will request.

It's a solid idea though, pretty similar to what Slack is trying to achieve.

~~~
bobbles
My company was part of the prerelease program and its basically just like
using a more professional version of Facebook. Like linkedin but internal
only.

it's actually great to have a more social way of catching up with people. The
main driver for us was pulling all the 'coffee machine is broken' type emails
out of our 'work system' (email) and also let people share pictures of their
pets and different social events going on around the world.

Plus the advantage is that there was massive uptake super quickly since
everyone already had built in knowledge of how to use it from facebook.

Plus I can say stuff on there without my parents commenting on every single
post i ever make which is nice...

~~~
tschellenbach
sounds pretty good, think i'll try it out at some point :)

------
troygoode
Here is a more direct look at the actual features:

[https://fbatwork.files.wordpress.com/2016/09/workplace_3min_...](https://fbatwork.files.wordpress.com/2016/09/workplace_3min_tour.mp4)

~~~
dingaling
Thank you, that was useful.

An horrifically cluttered UI, but having evaluated many of these workplace
collabortaion tools in the past it's actually pretty par for the course. For
some reason our HR partners always wanted _everything_ on one page, like a
massive disfunctional sci-fi spacecraft dashboard with lights flashing
everywhere.

------
peterkshultz
As others have said, this feels very similar to Yammer. Microsoft has made a
strong pivot to enterprise software over the past couple of years, whereas
this feels like Facebook's first foray.

Although I don't doubt Facebook's agility, I give other enterprise software
companies the advantage sheerly due to their head start.

~~~
j2bax
The benefit Facebook has is hundreds if not thousands of hours of familiarity
with their overall interfaces (per user). When I viewed their demo videos, it
all looked extremely familiar to me, having used Facebook since about 2006.
Whether or not this is the case, it made the design feel good and pleasing.

When I look at Yammer or other services that are totally fresh, I am not at
all familiar. I'm totally willing to learn new interfaces and get familiar,
but there are a lot of people that would prefer to stick with what they are
familiar with.

------
lkozloff
We deployed this last month, taking part in the early access program. On the
whole it's been of net cultural benefit for our non-profit. Our staff seem
more engaged with the overall mission, better informed about what's going on
and more likely to share information that they might have been reticent to
share over email.

I really like that it's completely separate from my 'personal' Facebook, and
it seems with the rebranding from "Facebook at Work" they're trying to
emphasize that separation even more.

------
benevol
So now employers are being told to have their employees put business data
(potentially even sensitive or secret) on US servers that are "owned" by the
US government (see PRISM, etc.), while everybody today knows that NSA
surveillance data is being used to gain economic advantages for the country.

How stupid do you think the rest of the world is?

~~~
linkregister
> everybody today knows that NSA surveillance data is being used to gain
> economic advantages for the country.

I didn't know that, can you give some examples of this?

I heard about the US government making a WTO claim over bribery by Airbus in
Saudi Arabia ostensibly discovered by electronic surveillance (not PRISM-
related), but this is in the gray area.

~~~
JumpCrisscross
The American surveillance infrastructure was deployed, allegedly for corporate
espionage, against targets in France [1], Germany and Brazil [2]. The IMF, the
World Bank and the EU antitrust commissioner, amongst others, were likely
targeted to help politically-connected companies [3].

[1] [http://www.spiegel.de/politik/ausland/wikileaks-
enthuellung-...](http://www.spiegel.de/politik/ausland/wikileaks-enthuellung-
nsa-soll-auch-franzoesische-wirtschaft-bespitzelt-haben-a-1041268.html)

[2]
[https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20150629/16134031494/nsa-d...](https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20150629/16134031494/nsa-
despite-claiming-it-doesnt-engage-economic-espionage-engaged-economic-
espionage.shtml)

[3] [https://theintercept.com/2014/09/05/us-governments-plans-
use...](https://theintercept.com/2014/09/05/us-governments-plans-use-economic-
espionage-benefit-american-corporations/)

~~~
linkregister
I appreciate your links to articles about espionage activities with corporate
targets. None of them mention any examples of economic benefit, due or undue.

The infamous Petrobras espionage that was implied because it appeared in a
slide in a training presentation is a great example of justified espionage (if
it occurred; it probably occurred). Less than 2 years later, Petrobras was
implicated in massive corruption scandals involving the Brazilian president,
Dilma Rousseff. U.S. decision makers should probably know if a trade partner
and friendly nation is about to have massive political unrest due to
corruption charges!

If you wish to change the subject to "economic espionage is wrong" or
something like that, feel free. If so, please don't imply my assertion is
incorrect. I think that is misleading.

~~~
bogomipz
>"The infamous Petrobras espionage that was implied because it appeared in a
slide in a training presentation ..."

This is interesting, I hadn't heard of this, are there any links to the slide?

~~~
linkregister
Yeah, they're on The Guardian from when before Greenwald turned the leaks into
his _The Intercept_ venture [1]. It was one of the documents in the 2nd round
of leaks about a month or so after the original PRISM and phone metadata. This
presentation was the first evidence that the United States spied on State
Owned Enterprises (SOEs) in addition to foreign governments.

The presentation was for analyst training, and the Petrobras intrusion was
nonchalantly used as an example.

If you're just getting into learning about the Snowden leaks and NSA network
exploitation, I would suggest starting from the beginning in 2013, checking
out the original The Guardian articles and the NYT and Washington Post ones.
Der Spiegel also received one or two leaks as well; the articles were written
by Jacob Appelbaum and are fairly thorough. The Guardian and Der Spiegel
articles are heavily editorialized and jump to some conclusions that were
later discounted, but overall the reporting is decent.

[1] [https://www.theguardian.com/world/2013/sep/09/nsa-spying-
bra...](https://www.theguardian.com/world/2013/sep/09/nsa-spying-brazil-oil-
petrobras)

------
jamesniro
Facebook remains of early days of yahoo, one day we will live in a world
without facebook which will be a beautiful world

------
r00fus
So Facebook wants into the space occupied by Slack, SFDC/Chatter and others?

Does it potentially interoperate with your company's ecosystem (suppliers,
customers, partners)?

~~~
ChrisBland
As someone who has used Chatter since 2011, it is a half baked product at
best. My daily digests are mostly junk, it has no way to filter out, Uploading
images looks like you went back to '99\. Try uploading multiple images to one
comment. Try replying to comments to create a thread... Want to view that
image someone just added, no mouse over to zoom, you must click and leave the
entire page to view. The feed if expanded takes up massive real estate on the
screen to the point the rest of the page is unusable. I could go on, while
their Lightning is a better take on it, it will take YEARS to move the bigger
companies over to the LEX as they all have custom pages and solutions
developed using the old styles, plus LEX is not fully baked yet, still some
features missing.

------
mbesto
What has changed about that market that makes this more appealing to
businesses than Yammer? OR what about the product makes it more compelling
than Yammer?

~~~
draaglom
"More compelling than Yammer" does not strike me as a high bar.

------
mahyarm
The lack of slack/irc style large chatrooms is what killed fb@work adoption at
my work. If fb wants to compete I think they will need to add that.

~~~
dan15
This is what I see groups for. Chat for small groups, Facebook groups for
larger groups and long-form posts that require more in-depth discussion. This
is what we do internally at Facebook and it works pretty well.

~~~
mahyarm
We didn't find the response time good enough compared to chat rooms and
notifications were vague. Group chats being limited to 50 people was limiting
for many use cases and there was no discoverability for people find chat
groups since they were all private. Inviting people into group chats didn't
work as well and I think there was a group chat history problem with new
joiners. I'm also not quite sure if general file attachments worked.

Basically we wanted the single threaded chatroom with people mentions, we
didn't want web forums which is what groups are.

If FB@Work really wants to compete, they will eventually have to make the
slack/irc style rooms app. I also think you guys use IRC right?

Other people who say lack of single threaded chat rooms is a feature, not a
bug smell like apple saying you don't need X until they release it themselves.
You of course can 'make do' with whatever communication medium you have, but
for us we found the chatroom useful. Nobody ever used FB@work, while natural
adoption for slack in the corporation was very fast.

TBH I think google is probably slacks biggest possible competitor. Google
makes a pretty good set of business apps with gmail, calendar, contacts, docs,
slides, spreadsheets, google drive, small group chats & video. A lot of big
corps already use them. They just need to add corporate slack-style chatrooms
and forums (not email lists/ groups) and they will probably take a chunk out
of slack & co quickly.

~~~
matwood
>TBH I think google is probably slacks biggest possible competitor. Google
makes a pretty good set of business apps with gmail, calendar, contacts, docs,
slides, spreadsheets, google drive, small group chats & video. A lot of big
corps already use them. They just need to add corporate slack-style chatrooms
and forums (not email lists/ groups) and they will probably take a chunk out
of slack & co quickly.

Agree. I keep wondering when Google will release this Slack like chat app. We
already use the other Google tools, and even Slack shells out to Hangouts for
video.

------
jaxn
I own 3 retail stores and am excited about this.

We have used GroupMe for a few years, but I am dissatisfied with how limited
it is. Our team is not sitting at a computer all day and mostly needs to share
information efficiently.

With 3 locations, it needs to be digital. With 2 shift blocks per day, 7 days
per week, it is hard to keep everyone working collaboratively on things like
promotions, social media marketing efforts, etc.

I also like that it includes the opportunity to work with other companies.

I am also a SaaS software vendor for retail store owners like me. I could
definitely see integrating this into our app (ResaleAI.com) and had considered
Slack and others. So yeah, I signed up to play with it internally first.

I am cautiously optimistic.

------
meira
"hey guys, Facebook is banned on our intranet, but you can replace it with
this..." Nope, not gonna happen.

------
pmlnr
Let's count.

According to
[https://workplace.fb.com/pricing/](https://workplace.fb.com/pricing/), it's
$1-$3 per user.

A cheaper server is ~$7k. It means that a company of of 9k personnel ( which
is not too small ) will produce $18k per month. That can buy 2 servers per
month and maybe cover some of the bandwidth costs.

To get a rack of servers - which I believe is the minimum to actually serve a
company of this size - you'll need to have them on board for about 2 years (!)
before profit starts to flow in. Unfortunately by that time you'll need start
replacing the servers, since they have ~3 years of warranty these days.

For me this looks like no profit, which could mean two things:

1\. The pricing is deliberately low, so it's either going to be raised later
or it's covered from other parts of the company, and this is a step only to
buy into an area currently covered by others.

2\. The will use the data you provide for other purposes.

( 3. Both. )

With the first scenario, this will probably not live too long; a few years,
maybe, but it's hard for me to believe that they would just pump money into
this, just to eliminate others, but you never know.

With the second scenario... corporate espionage becomes obsolete.

~~~
em3rgent0rdr
Could use something like GNU social, and then could keep the network self-
hosted and private, and not worry about being locked into possible future
price-hikes. [https://gnu.io/social/](https://gnu.io/social/)

------
meira
This is called: despair. Lost of monthly active users, Lost of daily
engagement. I bet it'll fail, although everybody automatically think that it
Will suceed.

~~~
d33
Do you have sources to back this up?

~~~
meira
If I had, Nasdaq would crash. And Facebook will do a lot before it happens.
But is a economic natural Law: what doesn't grow, shrink. Facebook reached its
limits, and it was delayed a lot by Instagram and whatsapp.

~~~
lotso
Isn't Facebook still growing?

------
pmlnr
Is it just me or is this somewhat a contradiction?

    
    
        "Your Workplace account is separate from your personal Facebook account."
    

[https://workplace.fb.com/trust/](https://workplace.fb.com/trust/)

    
    
        How do I create a separate username and password for my Workplace account?
    
        To separate your personal account from your Workplace account:
        
            Go to your Security Settings and click Sign Up Manually
            Enter and confirm a New Password
            Click Unlink Account
        
        Note: Once your Facebook accounts are unlinked you'll have to log in separately to your Workplace account."
    

[https://www.facebook.com/help/work/1581273578811546?helpref=...](https://www.facebook.com/help/work/1581273578811546?helpref=search)

~~~
charlesdenault
See other comments regarding employer being able to create an account via POST
request. I'd assume that's the only way to create clean separation, even then
I don't doubt they'll be able to fill in that gap!

------
kriro
Down the road, this should also integrate well with their VR plans.

There's quite a few companies they will not be able to sign up unless they
provide an on premise solution (which I doubt they are interested int) and I
have a feeling that even if they push the message hard it'll not be trivial to
not have carry over privacy concerns (pretty important for enterprise
software). My gut tells me they should have released this as a completely
separate entity to avoid fragmentation (I suppose this would also be the
default positioning argument).

As an outsider it's also an interesting case of make vs. buy (MS-Yammer vs.
Workplace).

------
sergiotapia
Not a chance baby. I won't link my facebook to my work life.

------
spectrum1234
This is brilliant. No was is talking about the most interesting part.

Marketplace products are the ONLY thing Facebook can do that it's direct
competitors can't. And they nailed it.

------
theuri
Is this driven by the digital collaboration at work trend started by Slack, or
intended to be an entirely different beast?

~~~
DamnYuppie
I find it hard to believe that people believe Slack started the trend. There
have been countless such services in the past. Back in the terrible dark ages
of the internet, pre-2000, we used AIM to have those type of discussions. Was
very valuable as we had development teams all over the country and was a quick
way to determine who the expert was for a given question and get them into a
conversation. If it was too cumbersome to hash out with them via messaging we
would, god forbid, pick up the phone and have a chat.

~~~
sanderjd
People in "normal" non-techy workplaces are aware of and interested in Slack.
Mainstream workplace group messaging in these sorts of organizations (which
make up a lot more of the economy than the ones in our bubble) is a fairly new
trend, which Slack deserves a lot of credit for.

This is a common mistake - the existence of technology is not the same as
mainstream adoption.

~~~
DamnYuppie
Are you saying AIM wasn't widely adopted?

------
driveman
Seems like it's not yet open to everyone - new companies have to apply to
create an account. What am I missing?

------
bogomipz
Has anyone used it? Is it completely ad free?

~~~
lkozloff
I deployed it for our non-profit last month as part of the early-access
program. It's really ad free.

------
CGamesPlay
Is it actually $3 for the organization? It isn't clear if this is per-seat or
per-organization.

~~~
juliuss
I imagine it's 3$ per user, seeing as the pricing decreases based on how many
users you have. It's also what TechCrunch seems to have assumed:
[https://techcrunch.com/2016/10/10/facebook-
workplace/](https://techcrunch.com/2016/10/10/facebook-workplace/)

------
awatlits
Anyone find it weird that workplace.fb.com is a wordpress blog...

------
nashashmi
Similar software: Knowledge Architecture built on top of yammer.

------
JangleBarney
2nd try it always works!

------
a_imho
I can totally see Facebook doing a Google with this one.

------
CombatCode
Anyone know what technology stack stay behind that?

------
dbg31415
Yes, just what I want... more crap from Facebook.

I've been so very satisfied with how much of my personal data they sell to
marketers thus far, I really want them to start tracking me at work too.

Hopefully they will pair the launch with an aggressive sales campaign targeted
at people in HR so I won't get a say in the matter and it'll just be rolled
out for my coworkers without our input. That would be just swell.

~~~
gjolund
Are you from the future?

~~~
dbg31415
Facebook seems like exactly the company we want to trust with SSO and
performance reviews and internal corporate communications. It's coming and
it's going to be amazing!

Would you like to know more?

------
Shank
The link should really be changed to:
[https://workplace.fb.com/](https://workplace.fb.com/)

Linking to TC really isn't the best way to deliver what it is, and linking to
Workplace directly is a much more 'HN' style submission.

------
pmlnr
[https://workplace.fb.com/trust](https://workplace.fb.com/trust)

Sure. Also:

    
    
        Zuck: Yeah so if you ever need info about anyone at Harvard
        Zuck: Just ask
        Zuck: I have over 4,000 emails, pictures, addresses, SNS
        [Redacted Friend's Name]: What? How'd you manage that one?
        Zuck: People just submitted it.
        Zuck: I don't know why.
        Zuck: They "trust me"
        Zuck: Dumb fucks
    

Just keep remembering that as well, please.

~~~
onewaystreet
Mark Zuckerberg said those things when he was 19 over a decade ago. He's now a
father, the CEO of a global company with over 12,000 employees and one of the
richest people in the world. Maybe he has matured since then?

~~~
Zelphyr
What evidence do we have that he has matured? It's not a matter of being an
immature college kid anymore. In many respects he has a financial incentive to
abuse people's privacy now.

~~~
lucasmullens
I think it's fair to assume that going from a 19-year-old college kid to the
CEO of a giant corporation involves maturing quite a bit.

~~~
Zelphyr
For most people, the thirteen years from age 19 to 32 involves a great deal of
maturity and in many respects I imagine the same applies to him. But if he
started out as somewhat unscrupulous, what evidence do we have that the
pressures of having to appease investors is going to change that in a positive
way when it comes to people's private information? Especially considering the
kind of revenue that data can generate.

~~~
res0nat0r
Any evidence of FB going directly against their privacy rules other than silly
quotes from a decade or more ago?

~~~
justabystander
> Any evidence of FB going directly against their privacy rules

Whether or not they go against their own rules is a moot point, given their
history of changing those rules and systems with little to no notice or
documentation.

They've modified privacy multiple times and changed defaults so as to trick
users into sharing more than intended. There was an article not long ago about
privacy implications of sharing links in the messenger, as they store links in
such a way as to track the history of unrelated people who also shared the
link. Not to mention various issues with undocumented collection of private
data on mobile devices.

Facebook isn't really a company deserving of third-party defense in the arena
of privacy.

------
0xmohit

      ... so we don't lock you into a long-term contract
    

We simply change the service terms that enable us to share your personal
information with WhatsApp or anybody else that we deem appropriate!

------
bhaumik
No thanks. Slack is distracting enough as is. Why would I want the rest of my
social circle affecting my productivity?

~~~
sp332
Companies probably wouldn't allow it in if it involved being distracted by
your social "circle". That's why it doesn't. It's a completely separate
account.

~~~
bhaumik
Ah, misinterpreted. Ignore my note then.

------
heydenberk
I dread one day having to limit job searches to places that don't make me use
my private social networking account to do business.

~~~
spicyj
"Workplace" accounts are completely separate, with the exception of an
optional link to your personal account to make it easier to log in. To my
knowledge, no other data is shared. Your employer owns the data, not Facebook.

See [https://workplace.fb.com/trust/](https://workplace.fb.com/trust/).

~~~
heydenberk
Sorry you're being downvoted. This is useful information that allays some of
my concerns. Thanks.

